# FreeBSD VM Host



## Pushrod (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD system that I want to use as a VM host, as it is the only hardware I have available. I want to run Windows Server 2008 under it. This is a headless machine, so I'd like to use Win 2008 via a client app on my Windows desktop, not unlike Citrix 
XenCenter. Otherwise, most work will be done via RDP.

What can I use to do this?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2010)

Virtualbox mate.


----------

